# Pregnant Platy



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys this is my first thread and this is also my first time breeding platys. I have two female sunburst platys that i am 100% sure are pregnant! I'm happy but also kinda freaked out cuz i bought them from the pet store pregnant  and i have no idea how far along they are. I've had them about a week now. I moved them from my 55 gallon tank to a 10 gallon as a breeder tank for them. I do have an area where they can enclose themselves in plants when the time comes and i do have some surface plants as well. I need to know some tell tale signs on how far along they are if possible. They are both still eating so I know they aren't too close to giving birth. *Pictures may be uploaded soon. Also I need to know what a good water temp is. Thank you very much!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Towards the time of dropping i have always notice them to be very boxy. also, near the anal area ot looks as if its opening. Usually,for me, they have them hours after seeing that. Other signs to look for are hard breathing, decreasing or vanishing of apetite, hanging still near surface or heater for long periods of time, and shimmying(which is staying near the bottom and sort of shaking back and forth) If post a picture I can give you a guess. It wont be EXACTLY right but im pretty experienced with live beares so it'll be close. Also gravid spots will be very dark near time of birth. That is not a definate sign but helps.


----------



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for the help! I can probably have a picture up tomorrow sometime. One of them has been looking a little boxy for a few days now but she is the most active and eats the most out of the two. The other just kinda stays at the bottom of the tank near the plants but she has been doing that the whole time I've had her... If u can help me a little more with that, that would be great. Thanks again!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

She might be close then. Up the temp a bit. by a degree or so.


----------



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok will do thanks


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

mmmmm... you know what you say about super dark gravid spots? well mine have that but aren't really that fat???? (they are guppies by the way!!!)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If they are young they wont have as many babies inside. So smaller belly.


----------

